# Do Plecos eat live plants?



## Nicknac44 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm looking to put some live plants in one of my tanks and i was just wondering if my pleco will eat the plants?


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

Some will most do. What kind of pleco is it? i dont have a problem with mine eating the plants. but Byron can tell you more bout plants.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Bristlenose plecos usually will not hunt down for plants if there is enough vegetable matter in their diet. Whiptails, clown plecos and a lot of carnivorous plecos will not eat the plants but they will easily uproot them if the plants are not firmly established yet as plecos in general are poor swimmers.


----------



## MXS (Jul 13, 2009)

My common pleco does.


----------

